# Lawnmower Blenny



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

OK, I've had the Blenny for a little over a month. WHile he does pick all over the rock and picks at the sand, I'm starting to get worried that he's going to starve. He is definately skinnier than when he went in the tan. I've tried everything. Spiruline, algae sheets.....he just doesn't seem to go after anything I put in the tank at feeding time. The only thing I can think of to try is Brine shrimo but I know they have no nutritional value for the fish. 

Does anyone have any ideas or things that have worked in the past? Like I said, he grazes on the rocks and through the sand all day but I really think he's getting skinny compared to what I've seen of them online.

Thanks in adavnce.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Try sticking a sheet of Romaine near him. The other is Mysis Shrimp.
This might help you also.
http://www.melevsreef.com/mandarin_diner.html
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-02/nftt/index.htm


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll give those a try.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

something else you can try...
Arcti-Pods - Marine Copepod Concentrate

my fish go crazy for this stuff!


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Have to see if I can find that locally.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if it would be a good idea. Would it be a feasible idea to promote algae growth for the blenny to eat naturally?


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I wondered that too. Anyone else on this?? I've just lost one grazer and don't want to lose another.



nawilson89 said:


> I'm not sure if it would be a good idea. Would it be a feasible idea to promote algae growth for the blenny to eat naturally?


----------

